
The Myth of Developer Productivity - hbt
http://dev9.com/article/2015/1/the-myth-of-developer-productivity
======
hbt
Gist:

\- you can't measure programmer productivity

\- instead of brainstorming ways to increase it or measure it. Focus on
reducing friction, impediments to progress and measure fine grained tasks
(like design, test, review, release etc.)

